# How excited am I....



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

Just got back from the NEC where we have been looking at our new A Class Motorhome from RS Motorhomes which we collect from them on October 29th. Once it comes back from the show they are fitting a few extras for us and then away we go and we have a five week trip to Italy planned for Christmas and a Desert Detours trip to Morocco next year already booked.

It has been almost a year since we placed our order with them for the very first of their A Class series to roll off the line. We have been patient and they have been fantastic in accommodating our quirks and wishes along the way to make it the vehicle we dreamed of owning. If you happen to be at the show tomorrow have a look - they are in Hall 9. I have kept a blog of our journey from order to creation - link below and there is also a gallery of photographs showing the construction of the vehicle.

What makes it so special? British design and build on an Iveco chassis so good for driving on our roads but also has twin slideouts - something which for some strange reason all the European manufacturers just don't do - I cannot understand why not because it makes the living space so much bigger.

Probably won't be able to sleep for the next two weeks!!!


----------



## Starsailor (Oct 15, 2010)

Fair play . I saw their stand on Tuesday . Very impressive . I was particularly impressed with the Smart car hanging out of the back of one of the motorhomes next to yours !! It also had a Samsung tv in a locker on the side !!!

Very nice vehicles indeed !!!

Enjoy your new camper .


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

Starsailor said:


> Fair play . I saw their stand on Tuesday . Very impressive . I was particularly impressed with the Smart car hanging out of the back of one of the motorhomes next to yours !! It also had a Samsung tv in a locker on the side !!!
> 
> Very nice vehicles indeed !!!
> 
> Enjoy your new camper .


Thanks, the Smart car design is quite something the way the whole of the rear lifts up. Too big for my driving licence though!


----------



## JohnGun (May 15, 2009)

cjt, looks the part, im sure you are very excited, send us more pics when you get delivery (if you get a chance) as im sure you will be busy trying it out

well done


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

JohnGun said:


> cjt, looks the part, im sure you are very excited, send us more pics when you get delivery (if you get a chance) as im sure you will be busy trying it out
> 
> well done


Thanks

Definitely will, we are taking it off to Somerset to VanBitz to have a StrikeBack and tracker fitted in the first week of November.

Chris


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

*New A class*

What is the name(and web address) of the company building these m-homes? 
We bought a Carthago I47 2 years ago as we couldn't find any quality British Built A class!
Wendy


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

RS Motorhomes. Based in Goldthorpe near Barnsley. www.rsmotorhomes.com

Ask for Alison


----------



## trevor007 (Apr 20, 2008)

They don't seem to show the A class on there website, would you have any internal photo's or spec on the vehicle.

I have an Iveco at the moment and other than the problems my dealer created the Iveco is good base vehicle.

Trev


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

trevor007 said:


> They don't seem to show the A class on there website, would you have any internal photo's or spec on the vehicle.
> 
> I have an Iveco at the moment and other than the problems my dealer created the Iveco is good base vehicle.
> 
> Trev


Only launched at the show which is why there is little on the website. See the blog link below in my signature for Dome more detail and photos. I placed my order a year ago when it was just a bit more than a concept. I have not been disappointed.

As standard the vehicle comes fully loaded...
Satellite, two TVs, air conditioning, generator etc. There is a variety of layouts and options for one, two or even I think three slid outs plus big garage or small.

Best thing is that RS are extremely flexible so you can almost bespoke the vehicle in terms of layout and fittings.

Have a look at the blog and/or feel free to pm me with questions.

Chris


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

trevor007 said:


> They don't seem to show the A class on there website, would you have any internal photo's or spec on the vehicle.
> 
> I have an Iveco at the moment and other than the problems my dealer created the Iveco is good base vehicle.
> 
> Trev


Just got some more photos which were sent to me by Dave Burleigh who was carrying a camera rather than my not so good phone camera. You will find some more internal pictures herePhoto Blog

It's on a 6.5 ton Iveco chassis with 3 litre diesle engine and 6 speed semi-atomatic with cruise control. Much esier to drive than my previous Fiat Ducato based vehicle.

Electic steel front roller shutter, central locking on all doors and lockers. Alde 3010 heating system and on my vehicle twin slide outs.

Hope that helps

Chris


----------



## DSL2 (Mar 6, 2008)

Nice to see the new A class in the flesh after a bit of a pregnant pause, for all the right reasons!

I hope its everything you wanted it too be & look forward to hearing all about it & your extensive travels shortly...


----------



## trevor007 (Apr 20, 2008)

Thank you ceejayt,

looks great i have the same iveco it does drive well, i did have mine remapped by boosters because it's a bit thirsty and gained 3 to 4 mpg but i tend to drive to fast.

I also had an update on gearbox ECU as it was a bit jerky pulling away and that made a big difference but yours may not need it being newer.

I wish i went to NEC now so i could have had a look, i will follow your reports once you collect it i am sure you will love it, at least you have been able to add bit's during the build i have had fit mine in after.

Trev


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

trevor007 said:


> Thank you ceejayt,
> 
> looks great i have the same iveco it does drive well, i did have mine remapped by boosters because it's a bit thirsty and gained 3 to 4 mpg but i tend to drive to fast.
> 
> Trev


I have been getting between 17mpg to 20mpg from the vehicle I have had on loan. I am also a bit heavy on the right foot . Sounds like remapping was worthwhile - how much did it cost? I haven't experienced any jerkiness which is good news.

Chris


----------



## trevor007 (Apr 20, 2008)

you must have a bigger right foot than me and i thought i was bad. 

for the first 9k i got 19 - 21 we went to Italy for the summer and over 4k i got 23.9 with lots of mountains and motorways the best i had one day on the trip was 25. something driving carefully (for me). it's also quicker than before the remap which helps if your in a rush. 

it cost £350 at the leicester show i think but he is at all the shows i have been to, he said try it for the summer and if i wasn't happy i could have a full refund which i thought very fair but i am oobviously happy with it. 

I take it you have had the normal extras fitted eg solar, extra battery,battery master. or are they on a todo list i know you can on for ever with extras. 

Trev


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

trevor007 said:


> I take it you have had the normal extras fitted eg solar, extra battery,battery master. or are they on a todo list i know you can on for ever with extras.
> 
> Trev


Most of that stuff is standard. No solar but that or a Truma Vega (if they EVER release it) is on my list. The vehicle already has a 1kw inverter and a 2.5kw generator (which I am having as gas rather than petrol - should be quieter and a little more green) plus tow bar and electrics, external power socket, BBQ gas connection and an extra gas connection in case the fixed tank runs low somewhere like Morocco and I can then just hook on an external bottle. Awning is also standard fitting.

Internally you will see the extra toys I have aded like satnav etc on the blog link. Plenty of boys toys


----------



## DSL2 (Mar 6, 2008)

My RS has averaged 16mpg, but saying that its always got a trailer & race car in tow at circa 1.5 tons. Out of interest it will do a gps verified 88mph on the flat in that configuration (race track boundary roads only!) at about 11mpg.

The great thing about RS you can have what you want & where you want it. 

Mine has a tec29 genny, 2000w inverter, on board compressor, 2 * 220amp battery's so as to be pretty self sufficient. I've hardly needed the genny so far as the invertor even runs the compressor, in fact it starts it much better than the genny does...But I do rather wish I had had a large solar panel fitted during the build too. (Oh and a battery master to keep the engine battery topped up as I was given me a bit of a bum steer on that one!)


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

Well, taken delivery and so far everything I had hoped for and more. Have spent two nights in it locally to give it a try.

Very happy, will update the blog later in the week and next weekend we are going to Vanbitz for a strike back and tracker to be fitted. Will post some photos. 

Chris


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

ceejayt said:


> J....and a Desert Detours trip to Morocco next year already booked


When are you going?

Dougie.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Looks a cracker that Chris.

Has it got a good payload?

Paul.


----------



## magga (Oct 21, 2010)

very nice ceejayt, i have had dealings with rs motorhomes before really nice people to deal with, looks fantastic by the way, bet you cant wait


----------



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

*How excited am I*



WE NOW KNOW WHO WON THE EURO LOTTERY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

paul


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

DSL2 said:


> The great thing about RS you can have what you want & where you want it.


Dead right there, they are the only ones who could really meet our layout and quality requirements and I have ordered one based on their recently announced Eclipse which is built on a Mercedes chassis. I would have very much liked a larger model but cannot get them onto my drive.

peedee


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

asprn said:


> ceejayt said:
> 
> 
> > J....and a Desert Detours trip to Morocco next year already booked
> ...


Booked on the September tour 2011 - have been with Ray once before and really loved it. Taking the more off the beaten track tour this time with more wild camping which we love best. Ray is quite happy to take a 30 foot vehicle as well adn i know he will look after us.

Chris


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

coppo said:


> Looks a cracker that Chris.
> 
> Has it got a good payload?
> 
> Paul.


Well, it has 500 lites of water and waste capacity so if you travel with that completely full then on the 6.5 ton chassis you would still have about 600 kilos left. If you have the uprated 7.2 ton chassis then clearly more.

It depends on layout and extras of course as well. Slide outs carry some weight as does the hydraulic levelling system. Twin slideouts does reduce the storage space so I could imagine alot of people would take just the lounge slideout and retain the big garage at the back.

As ever, it's a compromise.

Chris


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

magga said:


> very nice ceejayt, i have had dealings with rs motorhomes before really nice people to deal with, looks fantastic by the way, bet you cant wait


Have had a great weekend trying it out close to home. Next weekend a long weekend away to Somerset (to VanBitz for tracker and alarm) and then hopefully a stay at Baltic Wharf and heading home back to Yorkshire.

Chris


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

peedee said:


> DSL2 said:
> 
> 
> > The great thing about RS you can have what you want & where you want it.
> ...


They have certainly been terrific with me throughout. I always understood that getting the first off rthe line would be a birthing process and even though it was a longer pregnancy than I anticipated it has been well worth the wait. Great people.

Pleased for you peedee that you have ordered one of their motorhomes - keep me posted on how you get on - when is your delivery date?

Chris


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

ceejayt said:


> keep me posted on how you get on - when is your delivery date?
> Chris


Delivery promised for February! In my mind I had thought more likely to be March but it could be slipping even further because the chassis, which was due in mid October, has not yet arrived. I made two visits to their new factory before I placed the order. We got a pretty good idea of what the eventual van will look like. However, the layout, on a 516 chassis, is totally bespoke for us and we are hoping to see more of the design on the next visit. We did visit two other potential builders but the factors which swung it for us were quality and their experience in building custom jobs for the disabled. This will be my last motorhome so it has to meet our goal of lasting and being easy to use for as long as I can retain my licence to drive which I hope will be well into old age.

IDC I will probably start a blog on my web site

peedee


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

peedee said:


> Delivery promised for February! ... This will be my last motorhome so it has to meet our goal of lasting and being easy to use for as long as I can retain my licence to drive which I hope will be well into old age.
> 
> peedee


My chassis 'got lost' for a month on the way but worked out fine in the end. Sounds like you are similar to me - I explained to them that I was looking for a '20 year vehicle' as unless I win the lottery I wouldn't be buying another. I also told them it need to be fit to go to Alaska! Without asking they have put heaters in the water and waste tanks!

I made a number of visits to the old and new factories before succumbing. I haven't been disappointed so far.

Will watch your blog with interest.

Chris


----------

